# Exterior Differences by Trim



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2011 1lt still had steel wheels like the LS iirc

1lt and up get the black and silver steering wheel I believe vs the all black LS wheel. 

2lt get Zlink if you look under. 2lt gets heated leather and remote start(auto trans) as standard.

RS was front and rear bumpers, side skirts, lip spoiler on trunk, lower stance, and chrome around the gauges instead of the silver.

ltz got chrome 2 tone door handles



Others can chime in what I missed and mods and edit this post.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

McNeo said:


> Prompted by a post in another thread, I'm curious what differences/additions there are in exterior appearance based on trim.
> 
> Based on the previous post, I believe the LS has black mirrors and black around the windows. At 1LT body color mirrors and chrome under the windows is added.
> 
> ...


I think the LT bodies are the same appearance wise, 2LT just adds leather and electronic goodies inside.

LTZ adds door handles with chrome inserts
LTZ non-RS adds fog lights standard (and chrome bezel instrument cluster FWIW)

RS package adds different front and rear bumpers (inc. fog lights), side skirts, door badges, trunk spoiler, and US LTZ wheels to Canadian LT models

Eco MT models have a smaller front main grill opening, but the rest of the Eco features are pretty much hidden unless really looking for them.

EDIT: Oops, left this open too long before posting, Merc got most of what I had.

Agreed on the steering wheel, moving to interior.

I believe the black or brown steering wheel with silver insert is a 1LT+ thing because it's also a leather wrapped wheel. The LS wheel is plastic.

LTZ has auto climate control unit inside.

LTZ has a unique carbon fiber?/textured center stack silver plastic around the piano black inserts. Other Cruzen just have silver plastic like the steering wheel here.

Eco has no center arm rest in the rear.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol forgot the eco gas and diesels. Besides wheels, trunk lip spoiler on a non rs and the small grille with license plate frame covering the lower chrome trim is the only thing you can see. We went overboard with interior pieces, lol.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Eco has no center arm rest in the rear.


I think this was prior to 2013 models since my 13 Eco Automatic transmission has the center arm rest in the rear seat. Not sure if the difference from Manual Transmission to Auto was a determining factor.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I think this was prior to 2013 models since my 13 Eco has the center arm rest in the rear seat.


Eco manual is minus arm rest, low tone horn, remote start, and to fill more than 12 gallons in the tank is a eco easter egg game. 


2011 have a center head rest for the back seat and the rest don't. zlink eco is pre 13 model IIRC


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> 2lt get Zlink if you look under. 2lt gets heated leather and remote start(auto trans) as standard.
> 
> RS was front and rear bumpers, side skirts, lip spoiler on trunk, lower stance, and chrome around the gauges instead of the silver.


In 2011-2012 all cruze besides the ECO manual came with the Z-link in the rear. In 2013+ GM removed from all models except the 2LT, LTZ and diesel with the exception if you get the RS package on the 1LT you still get the Z-link. 

The suspension on the RS package is the same as every other cruze, at least in the USA. You need to buy a 2LT, diesel or LTZ here to get the sport tuned suspension, in Canada this suspension is included with the RS package(they also get LTZ 18in wheels with the RS package). 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2011-2012 Cruze LS has the chrome below windows like all other models, now is just black plastic. 

2011 2LT came standard with 16in 1LT rims, rear drum brakes and standard suspension, with an optional package of 17in rims, sport tuned suspension and rear disc brakes. The 17in rims are not the same as the 2012+ 2LT rims, they look like the ones below. 
17" 2011 2012 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Alloy Wheels Rims Set of 4 New | eBay


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So if I see an eco with z link and center rear headrest, its a 11 auto...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> So if I see an eco with z link and center rear headrest, its a 11 auto...


yes, but if it has just a zlink, its a 2012.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

OK, so my question to all this...what is the "sport suspension"? When I bought my car in December, I remember looking over the 2014 brochure over and over and over...I know that it only came on 2LT and LTZ, but from the way I was reading it...it wasn't the Z Link, it was something else...did they use different struts and shocks in any of the cars or do they use the exact same components? Is the only difference the Z Link really? Because I know Z Link is on 2LT and higher along with 1LT w/ RS. I didn't get the RS package on mine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> OK, so my question to all this...what is the "sport suspension"?



The sport tuned suspension is different springs and struts. Honestly though this is probably more of a marketing term than anything. What I mean is of course those models have higher spring rates since they use much heavier rims.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The sport tuned suspension is different springs and struts. Honestly though this is probably more of a marketing term than anything. What I mean is of course those models have higher spring rates since they use much heavier rims.


Eco have similar springs since part of the aero is lowering? I parked next to an ls one day and kinda seen how we are lower but it wasn't like something you would notice out w/o prior knowledge.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Eco have similar springs since part of the aero is lowering? I parked next to an ls one day and kinda seen how we are lower but it wasn't like something you would notice out w/o prior knowledge.


From my understanding the ECO gets the sport tuned suspension springs.



EDIT: I parked my 2012 1LT RS next to a few cruze and it always seems lower than the rest. I parked next to an ECO auto and my side mirror could almost fit under theirs if I parked close enough.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> From my understanding the ECO gets the sport tuned suspension springs.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I parked my 2012 1LT RS next to a few cruze and it always seems lower than the rest. I parked next to an ECO auto and my side mirror could almost fit under theirs if I parked close enough.



Didn't the front shocks/spring perch change in 12 or was that 11? I remember reading you could get the wrong springs if the shipper didn't know the difference and label them 2011-2014 Cruze lowering springs.


----------



## TommyJenkins (Apr 10, 2014)

I have an LS 2012. It has a leather steering wheel and chrome around the windows


----------

